# Ariens Oldie but goodie 1969 Snowblower



## al1224 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi, I am new to this sight. I am not involved in the trade, but usually repair most mechanical items around the house. I need to replace a roll pin in the blower (thrower, Impeller) on my ariens 24 inch 1969 snowblower. The question is do i have to take it apart to replace the roll pin? Is there a trick to line up the hole in the shaft and impeller so i can drive it out with the new pin? Any advice will be welcomed. I would hate to start pulling that iron horse apart for such a simple repair if it is not necessary. 
Thank you Alan


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Does roll pin lineup with chute? If not, you may have to pull apart. Maybe someone else has a suggestion,I don't know of any tricks.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

It can be done without dismantling. Remove the chute. Use a standard roll-pin punch to drive the broken pieces out, using a junky 3/8" extension and a deep socket to fit over the punch to get down in there. Or, an old axle or something to beat on the punch. Will probably help to have two people so one can hold the punch in line and keep the impeller from rotating.
Paul


----------

